# Package umbennen



## Xams (13. Jun 2007)

wie kann ich bei Eclipse ein Package umbennen, wenn es das gleiche schon in Großschreibung gibt?
Folgendes Problem:
durch nen Tippfehler heißt mein package jetzt: Test.game
Ich möchte aber test.game wie mach ich das?
Normales umbennen ist nicht möglich. Da kommt die Meldung:
Dir exist in UpperCase


----------



## Wildcard (13. Jun 2007)

sehr böse.
Am besten löschen (bzw. nach extern kopieren und dann löschen), umbennen und wieder rein kopieren.
Falls du Windows benutzt ist das eh so eine Sache, da Windows eigentlich keinen Unterschied zwischen Groß-/Kleinschreibung macht.
Falls es ein Team-Projekt ist (SVN) mach in jedem Fall ein svn-clean nachdem das Package aus dem Workspace raus ist, sonst bekommst du riesen Probleme.


----------



## kleiner_held (13. Jun 2007)

geht nicht einfach der weg:
1. umbenennen in test2
2. umbenennen in test


----------



## Wildcard (13. Jun 2007)

Da muss man höllisch aufpassen wegen den Metainformationen die Eclipse selbst und diverse Plugins speichern.
Die erwähnten SVN Plugins nehmen das gar nicht so gut auf.


----------



## SlaterB (13. Jun 2007)

wenn man in CVS (ich glaube auch in SVN) eine Klasse löscht
und später eine neue Klasse gleichen Namens einfügt,
dann kann man noch auf die History der alten Klasse zugreifen,
wird alles gemerkt


----------



## kleiner_held (13. Jun 2007)

Bei SVN muss man wirklich ein wenig aufpassen, aber mit anderen Plugins oder Eclipse-Metainformationen hatte ich beim Umbenennen von Packages noch keine Probleme. Wenigstens wenn man die Eclipse-interne Funktion Refactor->Rename verwendet. SVN (Subclipse) geht eigentlich auch, allerdings sollte man vor dem Umbenennen alles ein- und ausgecheckt haben und nach dem Umbenennen auch gleich wieder alles einchecken. Ein gewisses Restrisiko bleibt natürlich immer.


----------



## Wildcard (13. Jun 2007)

Ich denke solange man nur die offiziellen Plugins des Eclipse Projekts installiert hat kann nicht viel passieren, mit externen (wie eben besagtem SVN) weiß man leider nie so genau was man zerbrechen kann.


----------



## kleiner_held (13. Jun 2007)

Stimmt manche externen Plugins sind ziemlich heikel (schlimmer noch als Subclipse ist das VSS Plugin). Aber ich lass mich doch von sowas nicht vom Refactoring abhalten - also Augen zu und durch :-D


----------



## Wildcard (13. Jun 2007)

kleiner_held hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Aber ich lass mich doch von sowas nicht vom Refactoring abhalten


Natürlich nicht. _Noch_ ist der Entwickler Herr über das Werkzeug und nicht andersrum  :wink: 
Ich wollte nur ein paar Vorschläge zur Risikominimierung anbringen...


----------



## kleiner_held (13. Jun 2007)

Ich stimme auch vollkommen mit dir überein, Vorbeugen ist besser als nach hinten fallen. (wer jetzt hier einen Widerspruch zu meinen vorherigen Post zu erkennen glaubt, irrt  )

PS: Herr über das Werkzeug, hmm wenn ich überlege wie oft mir der Rechner sagt klicke hier, korrigieren den Code da .. machmal frage ich mich echt, wer hier wen bedient  :roll:


----------



## Wildcard (13. Jun 2007)

kleiner_held hat gesagt.:
			
		

> PS: Herr über das Werkzeug, hmm wenn ich überlege wie oft mir der Rechner sagt klicke hier, korrigieren den Code da .. machmal frage ich mich echt, wer hier wen bedient  :roll:


OT:
Mach mal ein Eclipse Cheatsheet durch, dann ist zumindest diese Frage abschließend geklärt  :lol:


----------

